

Are We Experiencing an Information Technology Fin de Siècle?   - rileywatkins
http://al3x.net/2012/03/06/tech-criticism.html

======
match
I often think about a quote that I cannot recall the source for, but the gist
was, "A technology doesn't change the world until it becomes boring." Meaning
that technological paradigms don't alter the way humans interact until they
become weaved into our common culture to the point where we no longer think
about them. I believe this is starting to happen with much of the internet
technology that has been maturing for the last 20 years. What once was
limitless and magical is now commonplace and banal, yet the sands have shifted
beneath our feet so much in the last 20 years and we don't even realize it.

